# Sticky  Sprayer Manuals, Articles and info



## johnpaint

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/321132/$file/321132D.pdf


----------



## RCP

Please post only Sprayer manuals, articles and info here.

Spray tips


----------



## Workaholic

Airless Tip Selector Guide


----------



## RCP

Troubleshooting an airless


----------



## RCP

*Free 60 trial of Graco Equipment*

http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/ProdGroups/TryBeforeYouBuy


----------



## painting247

RCP said:


> http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/ProdGroups/TryBeforeYouBuy


 
I should have read your post before I went out and bought a Graco Ultimate NOVA 395. I found that a sprayer really doesn't save me much time, with the set up, additional prep work and the clean up, I think I can cut and roll with an 18" roller just as fast as someone spraying. 

Got one FOR SALE if anyone's interested. To me the sprayer was more trouble than it was worth. I'm sure some of you guys are getting some good use out of your sprayers but for me...I just don't get it!

No hate mail guy's just casing my opinion


----------



## RCP

Sprayers are not for everyone, looking at your site, looks like you do detailed, precise work by hand. If you are doing large areas, a sprayer can save you time.
Post some info and a picture in a new thread, I am sure you will find someone interested.


----------



## RCP

Good link from another thread!



CApainter said:


> This might be a better link for you.
> 
> http://www.o-geepaint.com/Sprayers/grgun_parts.shtml


----------



## PPG Guy

*ASM Tips*

Ask your supplier about prices on ASM Super Zip Tips. Made on the same line as Graco Rac 5/Rac X, but cost less.


----------



## JoseyWales

RCP said:


> Good link from another thread!


I use the Silver Plus gun....

Silver Plus Guntop







Reknown for durability, long life, spraying performance and comfortable design. 
No needle adjustments required.
Maximum Working Pressure: 5000 psi
Silver Plus Gun $252.00
Silver Plus Gun Repair Kit $93.75


----------



## Baumholder

Go to your local Sherwin-Williams and have them print a copy of the manual.


----------



## george p

hey rcp i used to work for abc


----------



## SprayRepairGuy

*Repair parts refenerces*

I run a sprayer repair shop and we use Bedford parts for most repairs. Their website is full of useful information when you need to look up a repair part for your machine.

http://www.bedfordprecision.com/Html_Refs/BedfordQuickRef_List1.html

For Graco sprayers, you can display the repair manuals by clicking the link on the manual parts number at the bottom of the pump's reference. You can even display the references and repair manuals on your smartphone. Pictures of many parts are also available from the references by hovering the mouse over the Bedford part number, or click the part number on your smartphone. Very useful.


----------



## ToolRepairCenter

SprayerRepairGuy - I just posted a question about some help with a Titan Impact 440 repair, maybe you could give me a few pointers.

I also repair paint sprayers and other equipment - namely electric power tools. I try to use all factory replacement parts in all tools. Is there a benefit (besides cost) to going with a Bedford part rather than a factory part? Specifically regarding paint sprayers and the packing kits. What kind of life do you usually see out of the Bedford packing kits? If it all looks good I may have to reconsider using them.


----------



## Susan

Availability is my number one gripe with replacement parts. If it's crunch time, I'll fix my machines with the parts available, Bedford or factory; let me get back to work.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## SprayRepairGuy

ToolRepairCenter said:


> SprayerRepairGuy - I just posted a question about some help with a Titan Impact 440 repair, maybe you could give me a few pointers.
> 
> I also repair paint sprayers and other equipment - namely electric power tools. I try to use all factory replacement parts in all tools. Is there a benefit (besides cost) to going with a Bedford part rather than a factory part? Specifically regarding paint sprayers and the packing kits. What kind of life do you usually see out of the Bedford packing kits? If it all looks good I may have to reconsider using them.


I've been using Bedford parts for several decades. They have a great reputation, even with the Graco engineers when I was there - but you didn't hear that from me. Bedford keeps a large inventory of parts, and in all the time that I have been dealing with them I have never ever been backordered. Their quality is every bit as good as the original manufacturer's parts. Their parts are all made in the USA. Not even Graco can make that claim - many of their parts now come from China, and it shows.

As far as performance, Bedford parts last just as long as the OEM parts. Their packaging is not fancy, but when you hold the parts side by side with the original parts, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. I give my customers the option of Bedford or OEM and those that take Bedford have never had regrets, and they have some spare change in their pockets.


----------



## manolette

*old sprayer machine*

I have this hero 1100md sprayer and i will like to know the oil that this machine uses for the presure


ToolRepairCenter said:


> SprayerRepairGuy - I just posted a question about some help with a Titan Impact 440 repair, maybe you could give me a few pointers.
> 
> I also repair paint sprayers and other equipment - namely electric power tools. I try to use all factory replacement parts in all tools. Is there a benefit (besides cost) to going with a Bedford part rather than a factory part? Specifically regarding paint sprayers and the packing kits. What kind of life do you usually see out of the Bedford packing kits? If it all looks good I may have to reconsider using them.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy

4-LVO-1 HYDRAULIC OIL, 1 LITRE
4-LV0-4 HYDRAULIC OIL, 4 LITRE

http://www.hero.ca/PDF/Discontinued products/airless_paint_sprayers_manuals/1100MDman.PDF


----------



## elvinpe

painting247 said:


> I should have read your post before I went out and bought a Graco Ultimate NOVA 395. I found that a sprayer really doesn't save me much time, with the set up, additional prep work and the clean up, I think I can cut and roll with an 18" roller just as fast as someone spraying.
> 
> Got one FOR SALE if anyone's interested. To me the sprayer was more trouble than it was worth. I'm sure some of you guys are getting some good use out of your sprayers but for me...I just don't get it!
> 
> No hate mail guy's just casing my opinion


I might be interested in that machine! I/m looking to expand my stable!


----------

